# Vabbè, va beh, va be', ecc.



## Kraus

Ciao a tutti! Qual è l'ortografia corretta di questa espressione? Ho cercato invano sui dizionari e mi chiedo se ci sia qualche sito (tipo Accademia della Crusca) che spieghi se si debba scrivere "vabbè", "va beh" o in qualche altro modo? 

Grazie in anticipo!


----------



## saltapicchio

Secondo me "vabbè" può andare. In definitiva si tratta della contrazione di "va bene" e viene scritta così come si pronuncia. Al limite, prendendo spunto da una precedente discussione sull'apocope, si potrebbe trascrivere come "vabbe' ".

Comunque molto meglio vabbè che ok.


----------



## Kraus

In effetti ho anch'io questo dubbio per quanto riguarda la scelta fra "vabbè" e "vabbe' ": è vero che la "e" andrebbe pertanto dal momento che l'accento cade sull'ultima sillaba, ma è altrettanto vero che ci vuole l'apostrofo perché cadono due lettere dalla parola "bene"... Comunque propendo per la prima grafia perché penso che abbia la precedenza (diciamo così) l'accento tonico...


----------



## MOMO2

saltapicchio said:


> Secondo me "vabbè" può andare. In definitiva si tratta della contrazione di "va bene" e viene scritta così come si pronuncia. Al limite, prendendo spunto da una precedente discussione sull'apocope, si potrebbe trascrivere come "vabbe' ".
> 
> Comunque molto meglio vabbè che ok.


 
D'accordo con te. Pienamente.
Momo2


----------



## bubu7

_Vabbè_ sul DOP.


----------



## housecameron

Qui un'altra discussione (AdC)



saltapicchio said:


> Comunque molto meglio vabbè che ok.



A me invece _vabbè_ sa troppo di tamarro-coatto, e non lo vedo tanto come contrazione di _va bene_, quanto come manifestazione di ineluttabilità e rassegnazione.


----------



## saltapicchio

housecameron said:


> A me invece _vabbè_ sa troppo di tamarro-coatto, e non lo vedo tanto come contrazione di _va bene_, quanto come manifestazione di ineluttabilità e rassegnazione.


 
In effetti il "vabbè" sottolinea in qualche modo il farsi andare qualcosa per andare accapo: vabbè... non parliamone più (che comunque preferisco a "ok... non parliamone più).

Ahò... sarà che so' 'n tantinello coatto


----------



## bubu7

Al di là delle opinioni personali dobbiamo però sottolineare che il termine è dato dal DOP, uno dei nostri migliori e più conservatori dizionari di pronuncia e grafia italiana, senz'alcuna restrizione d'uso: né diastratica né diatopica.


----------



## housecameron

bubu7 said:


> ...né diastratica né diatopica.



Accidenti, qui si passa con disinvoltura dal romanaccio al dottorale


----------



## joy.silvia

*C*iao a tutti,
scusate ma non sono molto d'accordo almeno per quanto riguarda l'utilizzo della parola nella lingua scritta... *P*assi nella lingua orale ma se dovessi trovare scritto in uno dei compiti vabbè, ok, oppure va beh glielo segnerei errore.

Passi solo ed esclusivamente nella lingua orale.
*S*iete d'accordo con me?


----------



## bubu7

joy.silvia said:


> ... se dovessi trovare scritto in uno dei compiti vabbè [...] glielo segnerei errore...


... e sbaglieresti. 
Come dicevo, la forma è riportata dal DOP scritto da alcuni dei nostri più importanti lessicografi.


----------



## ruairidh

Io personalmente sono fissato con il raddoppiamento sintattico, non mi piace e tendo a scrivere va be', col troncamento...


----------



## gabrigabri

joy.silvia said:


> *C*iao a tutti,
> scusate ma non sono molto d'accordo almeno per quanto riguarda l'utilizzo della parola nella lingua scritta... *P*assi nella lingua orale ma se dovessi trovare scritto in uno dei compiti vabbè, ok, oppure va beh glielo segnerei errore.
> 
> Passi solo ed esclusivamente nella lingua orale.
> *S*iete d'accordo con me?





bubu7 said:


> ... e sbaglieresti.
> Come dicevo, la forma è riportata dal DOP scritto da alcuni dei nostri più importanti lessicografi.




Vabbè Bubu ;-)

Penso che lei si riferisse piuttosto al fatto che, scritte in modo corretto o no, tali parole vanno evitate nello scritto. 

Un "vabbè" in un tema su Manzoni sembrerebbe un po' fuori luogo 
Se poi invece fosse un articolo di giornale che tratta lo slang giovanile...


----------



## Giacomo J.K.

Secondo me, essendo elisione di "va bene" ci si dovrebbe regolare come con "un poco > un po' " e quindi scrivere "va be' ".


----------



## infinite sadness

Sì, va bene. Anche vabbuò.


----------



## pulteney

Golem, alzati in piedi. Scusate se faccio risorgere questa discussione, ma non ho trovato citato: http://forum.accademiadellacrusca.it/forum_9/interventi/3982.shtml

Alle elementari mi insegnarono a scrivere "Va beh" e da allora lo scrivo ancora così...


----------



## dragonseven

pulteney said:


> Golem, alzati in piedi. Scusate se faccio risorgere questa discussione, ma non ho trovato citato: http://forum.accademiadellacrusca.it/forum_9/interventi/3982.shtml
> 
> Alle elementari mi insegnarono a scrivere "Va beh" e da allora lo scrivo ancora così...



Sono completamente d'accordo si deve scrivere "Va beh" o anche "va be'" entrambe con la _e_ aperta (sec. XVI; troncamento di bene). Bene, ebbene, in frasi interrogative e concessive: beh, che te ne pare?; "Va beh, è ora di andare a dormire" ; anche usata assolutamente: beh?, cosa c'è, cosa accade?. Con valore ironico o antifrastico: "Amica mia, va beh puoi essere contenta". Bibl.: Grande enciclopedia I.G.D.A.
E' errato scrivere: vabbè, vabbe', ecc. se non con la sola espressione di linguaggio giovanile, quindi inserendolo 
nel contesto tra virgolette.


----------



## Draik91

dragonseven said:


> Sono completamente d'accordo si deve scrivere "Va beh" o anche "va be'" entrambe con la _e_ aperta [...]
> E' errato scrivere: vabbè, vabbe', ecc. se non con la sola espressione di linguaggio giovanile, quindi inserendolo
> nel contesto tra virgolette.



Scusate se riesumo questa conversazione, ma su questa parolina ci sto scrivendo una tesi di laurea.
In base a cosa è errato scrivere "vabbè"? E perché "si deve" scrivere "va beh" / "va be'"? 
Il raddoppiamento fonosintattico è una regola dell'italiano standard, perciò, seguendo la norma, si dovrebbe scrivere "vabbè", con due "b" perché proviene da "va be(ne)" (dove "va" è un monosillabo tonico che vuole il raddoppiamento della consonante successiva) e con la "e" grave, perché sempre in italiano standard la "e" di "bene" è aperta. Non a caso è questa la grafia riportata dal DOP. Il "beh", a mio modesto parere, non c'entra niente e rappresenta un caso a parte.

Mi rendo conto che in alcune varietà dell'italiano centrosettentrionale e settentrionale (in cui si verifica la degeminazione delle consonanti) la grafia "vabbè" non rispecchia il parlato (vuoi per la doppia consonante, vuoi per l'apertura della vocale), e riterrei accettabile l'uso di "va be' " per ricreare la pronuncia di queste varietà, ma da qui a dire che quest'ultimo è più corretto e che "vabbè" è sbagliato mi sembra inappropriato. Aspetto pareri illuminanti!


----------



## dragonseven

Ciao Draik!
Ti ringrazio della segnalazione per precisare.
Vorrei porre una distinzione tra *va bene *e *va beh*, innanzitutto. 
*Bene *si può troncare in *ben*, in *be'* (uso familiare).
*Beh* d'uso colloquiale in *be' *(uso familiare).
In italiano formale se io volessi scrivere "va bene" e " va beh" li scriverei tali e quali. 
In italiano un po' più informale, se pure familiare, potrei scriverlo come: _*va be'*_ o_* vabbe' *_(vale per entrambe, uso familiare), _*vabbè*_ (vale per "va bene", uso familiare, romanesco) o _*vabbuò*_ o _*vabbò*_ (vale per "va bene", meridionale).
Le suddette forme informali, scritte senza virgolette, le riterrei errate, dovessi valutarle formalmente.


----------



## Draik91

dragonseven said:


> Ciao Draik!
> Ti ringrazio della segnalazione per precisare.
> Vorrei porre una distinzione tra *va bene *e *va beh*, innanzitutto.
> *Bene *si può troncare in *ben*, in *be'* (uso familiare).
> *Beh* d'uso colloquiale in *be' *(uso familiare).
> In italiano formale se io volessi scrivere "va bene" e " va beh" li scriverei tali e quali.
> In italiano un po' più informale, se pure familiare, potrei scriverlo come: _*va be'*_ o_* vabbe' *_(vale per entrambe, uso familiare), _*vabbè*_ (vale per "va bene", uso familiare, romanesco) o _*vabbuò*_ o _*vabbò*_ (vale per "va bene", meridionale).
> Le suddette forme informali, scritte senza virgolette, le riterrei errate, dovessi valutarle formalmente.





Scusa, dragonseven, ma non capisco molto bene la logica della tua risposta.


1. Dove sta la differenza tra "be' " troncamento di "bene" e "be' " troncamento di "beh"? 
2. Perché "vabbe' " sarebbe diverso da "vabbè"?

Secondo me, inoltre, non si possono ritenere "errate" le "forme informali" da te citate ("va be' ", "vabbe' ", "vabbè", "vabbuò" e "vabbò", devo supporre), dal momento che sono solo parole appartenenti al registro informale, né sicuramente richiedono l'uso delle virgolette.


----------



## dragonseven

Draik91 said:


> Scusa, dragonseven, ma non capisco molto bene la logica della tua risposta.
> 1. Dove sta la differenza tra "be' " troncamento di "bene" e "be' " troncamento di "beh"? Chi ha posto la differenza?
> 2. Perché "vabbe' " sarebbe diverso da "vabbè"? Perché "salare" è diverso da "salà", "tieni" da "to'" e cosi via. Comunque, visto che vi hai svolto sopra una tesi di laurea, dovresti saperlo bene perché è diverso.
> 
> Secondo me, inoltre, non si possono ritenere "errate" le "forme informali" da te citate ("va be' ", "vabbe' ", "vabbè", "vabbuò" e "vabbò", devo supporre), dal momento che sono solo parole appartenenti al registro informale, né sicuramente richiedono l'uso delle virgolette.


Ciao Draik e buon anno!
Quello che intendo, con "errate", è il mio criterio di giudicare uno scritto formale, come pur può essere una tesi di laurea. 
Le virgolette perché, anche se non adatte a un contesto formale, le parole comunque le si può scrivere come si vuole (nei limiti del possibile, naturalmente) in modo tale che, si sta dicendo a chi legge: ciò che è scritto non è errato, è proprio voluto.


----------

